# Terrible mechanic experiences 2006 Z4 3.0i



## Pif (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello all this may come off as an awkward question, but is there anyway to tell if the valves in the transmission and that whole mechtronic system were sabotaged? In that there would look, smell sound differently?

Sounds like make believe or just too outrageous? I truly believe as we speak a mechanic is trying to cause a fatal blow to my car because he got caught not giving a rip. Never hooked it up to the outer to see if I could just clear codes and go.

I said as much and he starts telling me that I know what it is I just won’t admit it to myself, ummmm no I’ve been waiting since October for two Separate mechanics to run the diagnostic and see
What was up. I have no idea if I did it wouldn’t have been carted all over north eastern Pennsylvania and I surely want to take it to a freaking mechanic if I knew exactly what was wrong with it and it was catastrophic loss why would I bother spending hundred dollars taken it from place to place trying to get somebody to help me this guy did not do his job and basically got his pushed into a corner and said that it’s the valves in as it’s catastrophic loss and I can’t put a different transmission into it because the Staten the other thing and I just left and I have a feeling now because I know the thing didn’t move because I marked the tires last time I was there - he has no idea 

so I feel like right about now he just went and pushed my car into the garage because I’m gonna show up tomorrow with another rollback and I live an hour away from where it’s at and take it back and it’s because he said it has a catastrophic loss and Alissa I’m pretty sure that it’s gonna have to be that way and I do not believe that it was like it was a cracked pan up anyway sorry for going on so long but I’m at a Loss literally and figuratively


----------



## Muskrat14 (Apr 7, 2018)

So you’re from NE PA? 

My brother in law has a really good Indy Shop in Doylestown. 

That’s not too bad of a trip to get it checked and fixed. 

I’ll find the info n post it up or IM it to u. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

